# Batch echo



## Gysar (6. September 2013)

Hallo ich habe ein Problem 
ich habe ein Programm geschrieben welches mit einem anderen erstellt werden soll in etwa so
echo text text>>"Adresse"
so jetzt das  Problem in dem Text sind Zeilenumbrüche enthalten inetwa so
text
text text
text
wie kann ich die in den echo Befehl mit rein schreiben
Danke schon mal


----------



## HonniCilest (6. September 2013)

Du hast da mehrere Möglichkeiten:

a) Du führst echo mit jeder Zeile einzeln aus:

```
echo text
echo text text
echo text
```
b) Du schreibst den Wert & echo. also Zeilenumbruch in deinen Text.

```
set NL=^& echo.
echo text%NL%text text%NL%text
```


```
echo text& echo.text text& echo.text
```
c) Du verwendest weitere Programme, an welchen du deinen Text übergibst,


----------



## ComFreek (6. September 2013)

HonniCilest hat gesagt.:


> c) Du verwendest weitere Programme, an welchen du deinen Text übergibst,



Ich würde PowerShell empfehlen


----------

